
In 1983, a 61-year-old potato farmer won the Westfield Sydney Ultramarathon - kochihabaya
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cliff_Young_(athlete)#Sydney_to_Melbourne_Ultramarathon
======
langfo
I remember as a kid in Sydney watching Cliff Young on the TV news each night
shuffling his way to Melbourne throughout the day and into the night to win
the race.

